# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Hidden's Dream Journal

## Hidden

Hidden's Dream Journal
Hello there, welcome to my dream journal!  Feel free to read it.  Comments are always appreciated.  :smiley: 

*Lucid Goals:*
[] Do an axel
[] Eat something
[] Have an entertaining conversation with a DC
[] Shapeshift
[] Face my fear of bees
[] Complete a task of the month
[] Walk on water
[] Telekinesis


*Spoiler* for _Completed Goals_: 



[x] Become lucid
[x] Stabilize a LD
[x] Explore
[x] Jump
[x] Fly
[x] Breathe underwater
[x] Breathe fire




*Dream signs:*
Fighting/battlesCars, particularly crashing them

*Dream Count:*
To be honest, I'm too lazy to keep this updated.  Just look in my sig.

----------


## Hidden

My friend (B) and I were in a park.  We crossed a small road, then walking down a paved path.  In the dream, I imagined that I had "lost my ability" to do ice skating jumps.  [[The night before we'd watched a movie called Kiki's Delivery Service where there was an artist who compared Kiki's not being able to fly to the time when she couldn't paint.  It was...  really corny.]]  Then a janitor guy came along and got mad at us for no apparent reason; we hadn't done anything.  My friend threw away a piece of trash (a milk carton, I think), then the janitor liked us.

*******

I was at school near the bike cage.  There was a big circle of my friends, but I couldn't seem to get into the circle.  Then one of them (J) was giving out big square stickers with a smiley face and some writing on it.  I got one.

I woke up in my bed and wrote down the dream.  The friend (B) from my first dream [[we were having a sleepover]] woke up and started babbling about two of her friends from Wisconsin who I didn't know.  One of them was named Bolshevan (or something like that), and I don't remember the other person's name.  Apparently he had eaten too much lemon curd so the balance between lemon and chocolate was off...  or something along those lines.  In the meantime, I was trying to put on the smiley face sticker without her noticing.  I remember there being a bowl with lemon curd, chocolate pudding, and something white (whipped cream?), and I couldn't get them to mix together.

*******

My two brothers and I were going to a gymnastics place.  On the first day we went horseback riding, which was fun.  On the second day, my little brother went in his ice skates without guards and then he started playing one of the arcade games they had there.  The teacher helped him the whole time.  I played a different video game, but it was in a raised square area made out of wrestling floor material.  It was a Pokemon game, but it was like Super Smash Bros style fighting, and every now and then it would branch off into various competitive mini games, like pong.  The Pokemon you were also kept changing (the two players always had the same one).

As we left with our dad, who had been there the whole time, we saw our mom coming to pick us up, so we pulled over and she met us.  Somehow I was on a horse, and I had to get off.  Amazingly I was able to steer it to a place where I could get off.  Then a black, hairy bee with a little yellow spot started buzzing around and I semi-freaked out and tried to get down to the ground without getting stung.

When I (half) woke up I still heard buzzing.  I realized I had been dreaming and tried to re-enter it but failed.  It took awhile for me to remember the dream, though.

*******

I was in my house.  It felt like there were poke-y things in my mouth, so I went to the bathroom to look in the mirror.  There were a couple of pieces of metal, like segments of paper clips, in my tongue, but they didn't hurt, and when I thought about pulling them out they came out on their own.  Between my cheek and my molars I also found two chargers that plugged into UBS ports.  One was pretty big--probably too big to even fit in my mouth--and the other one was mini.  I wondered if they still worked.

*******

I was in a video game-like situation, in a building.  I had to sneak past the alarms and kill the guards in my way before they saw me and set off the alarm.  I always lost at the same spot because I couldn't figure out how to do it.  I was in the process of killing one of the guards when I realized that it was a little girl I was squishing and that I'd hurt her.  Thoroughly shocked and disgusted with myself, I tried to see if she was okay, but there wasn't anything I could do to help her.  The other guards were coming for me, but it didn't matter much because of two things.  First, I knew I was doomed just up ahead, and second, I knew I could just wake myself up before I lost.  [[Can't believe I didn't become lucid.]]

*******

I was in my room having a fist-fight with my cousin.  He wasn't exactly the type who was good at fighting, so even though he was older than me, I was winning.  I did lots of fancy jumps and stuff, but it was slow motion.  I thought about how some people can do that sort of thing--extreme maneuvers--in dreams, and I wished that I could.  I also wondered why I was beating up my cousin, but not enough to realize I should stop.

----------


## Hidden

I was in English class, some time near the end, and our homework was to write something deep on a little piece of paper the teacher gave us.  Most people just did it in class.  At the end, the bell didn't ring, and no one realized that the class was over, so it went over a minute into passing period.  I started walking to Spanish [[I always have FlashPhoto after English]] and I saw my friend on the way[[She isn't in my spanish class]].  When we got there, the door was blocked by a desk with a computer on it, so we decided to use it while we waited.  After awhile I asked her where the classroom was, and she said it was in the gym, which was on the other side of the school.  By that time the late bell was about to ring, but we started walking anyway.  By the time we made it, PE (somehow it switched from Spanish to PE) was almost over.  It was also in my backyard.  In my dream, school got out at 2pm, but I didn't get home until 9, and it was dark.  The school's layout was also wrong.

----------


## Hidden

I was on the turf at school, only it was a field.  Someone I know made a joke (that wasn't all that great), and I cracked up.  Then he was like, "Finally!  You're always so serious!" [[I'm not serious, but it might seem that way to people I don't know well.]]  Then as we were walking back to the locker room, someone I don't know came up to me and D and said she wanted to be friends with us because she couldn't be with the popular people.  Strangely, that made me happy instead of insulted.

Instead of going to the locker room, I ended up on a big balcony/porch thing.  To my left was a wall, and to my right was a drop down to the beach.  There were people smoking weed at one part of it. [[In my life, weed might as well not exist.  Like I never see, hear of, smell, etc it.  I was a bit surprised at how many people on this site mentioned it.]]  As I was trying to get upwind, my friend told them to stay away from me because I didn't have any tolerance for weed. [[Ironically, the one time I did smell weed, she was the one who was more affected by it.]]  Immediately, one guy blasted me in the face on purpose.  It smelled horrible, although not like weed, and I fled upwind.  He followed me to a certain point, then seemed to give up.

Then the wind started blowing really hard, until I couldn't walk forward against it anymore.  A couple of people from the beach were blown up to the balcony and slammed into the wall and died.  I was scared, so I went back to the other end of the balcony, which was more sheltered from the wind, and tried not to get lifted off my feet.  My friend reminded me of a saying for emergency drills in elementary school.  "When you can't see your nosey, get on your knees and toseys," which meant walk on your knees. [[We had no such policy in elementary school.]]  Then I randomly started using magic to change a basket of clothes to different sizes.

*******
I was riding the power pump home.  It had a flat tire, which isn't actually possible because the wheels are made out of hard stuff, so it went even slower than usual.  All I had left was to turn a corner and go down my street.  There were a few tractors in my way, but eventually I got around the corner and saw a huge line of power pumps blocking the whole street except for a single lane.  I tried to use it, but other power pumps came.  I was hoping they would push me along, but instead they pushed me into the stationary ones, which caused them all to start moving.  The crowd pushed me along, then I turned into my garage and tried to remember where the power pump belonged.  A bunch of other people were also going into my house through the garage, which I thought was strange.  Then my alarm woke me up.

----------


## Hidden

I don't remember where I was.  I vaguely remember a long room with a table, and H was there.  I spontaneously realized that I was dreaming, but it wasn't a surprise, almost like I had known it before I realized it.  I think I bounced around in the room for a bit, then left and I was in my house.  Somehow I ended up in my living room looking out the sliding glass door.  It was raining; the wet patio is the only thing I can remember clearly.  For some reason the wet patio was a problem for flying (or maybe I was trying to do an axel, I don't remember), so I looked at the sky and tried to make the rain stop.  It went away for a moment, but I was surprised that it had actually worked, so the rain came back.  At the same time, R was trying to get me to go somewhere with him, but I didn't want to.  Throughout the dream I forgot I was dreaming and regained lucidity three times.

----------


## Hidden

I could feel the dream forming around me, so that's how I knew to RC and become lucid.  I was in my kitchen.  I started to run off, but then remembered that I wanted to stabilize the dream, so I went over to the island (like a counter) and touched it.  It didn't really work though, and the dream kinda rippled and then I woke up.  I actually don't remember much after waking up, so it might have been a false awakening.

*****
Long story short, I was kidnapped by cats and they put me in a pitch black room.  To get out, I put the cats on chairs so that they'd be out of my way.  They didn't try to stop me, except for one fluffy fat white cat, who sort of scratched me but not really.

----------


## Hidden

24.01.2010Lettuce and Salt Sandwich.  Yum. (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My friend and I were in my house upstairs.  She had a sandwich with lettuce, salt, and some sort of dressing on it.  Someone else hept trying to steal it and destroy it, and I was trying to save it and return it to her.  When I got it, I decided to try a bite, and it was actually really good.

Somehow I ended up at a store with my other friend and her mom.  One of us (don't remember which) needed more money, so they got it from their bank account.  My friend told me that she wasn't allowed to take money from her account because she's supposed to be saving it.  I started to tell her that I was allowed to do that, but her mom was glaring at me so I shut up.

And then there was a third part where I was in a different store with my aunt, but I'm too lazy to type it all up right now.

This is mostly a test post...

----------


## Maria92

Shnikies, this is an old journal...you should update it more.  :smiley:  Subscribed.

----------


## Hidden

Haha, I know it's really old.  I switched to a DJ on a different site for awhile (see my sig), but then I found out about Banhurt's DJ and I had to try it out.  So I'm a bit torn about which to use.

----------


## Maria92

This one, for sure.  :smiley:  The format looks so nice, and I'd love to read more without having to navigate away from DV. Plus, I love being subscribed...

----------


## Hidden

Good point.  People are more likely to actually read it if it's right on DV.  I also get more posts this way.  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

Yeah! I love posting in other people's DJ's.  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

Lol Mario, are you enjoying using the thank button?  I bet I could probably get a lot of thanks by commenting on other people's DJ's...  :wink2:   Of course, it's fun in its own right too.

----------


## Maria92

I always thank people in my DJ, and the people who post their dreams. I enjoy reading the dreams, and I appreciate the comments.  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

Makes sense.  It'll take me awhile to get used to the whole thanking system.  I rarely like changes the first time I see them.

Anyway, I won't post again until I have another dream, since I don't want to go on too much of a tangent.  :wink2:

----------


## XeL

Keep posting dreams. Subscribed.

----------


## Hidden

26.01.2010Magical Socks (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I joined a website about cats, but it was actually a series of several websites.  They all looked like they were made using Freewebs.  My friend (who hasn't roleplayed cats for quite awhile) was a member of said website.  However, my mom swiped the computer from me, so I had to go do something else.  In "real life" (in other words, the dream) wearing certain socks would give you certain powers.  My friend gave me several new pairs of socks.  I don't remember what all of the power associated with them were, but one of them gave me super speed and the other let me jump really high.  Not that I actually got to use either of them.  For some reason I was having trouble keeping track of the socks long enough to put them on.  Shoes could also have powers, but mine didn't.

This whole time we'd been living on a space ship.  One of our moms (a made up dream mom) was going to get fired from her job.  Because of that, she had to fill out a survey, but she couldn't because of some disorder she had.  We were in a sort of dining hall.  There were higher floors around the edges of the room (like balconies, but more floor-like) and then a lower part in the middle where there were a bunch of tables.  It was pretty crowded.  My friend and I went over to the table where the mom mentioned earlier was eating.  We were being chased by a group of guys.  Luckily, someone else was there and stopped them before they could attack us.  At first we cheered for him, but then we decided to run away again before he went away and the group of guys came back to get their revenge on us.

We ran outside onto a blacktop.  A few of my other friends had joined us by that point, so our group had a total of five people.  The group of guys came after us, and at first we ran away.  Then I realized that we had five people, while they only had three, and I convinced my friends to turn around and charge at them with me.  They backed off a bit, then tried to fight back.  For some reason, I was wearing ice skates without the guards.  On concrete.  At first I was concerned because it would ruin my blades, but then I realized that I could use them as weapons, so I kicked the people we were fighting.

We ended up winning, and they recognized us as a fellow gang, for lack of a better word.  I went back inside because I still wanted to try on that pair of jumping socks.

----------


## Maria92

Hahah, the dudes got pwn'd by ice skates. Cool dream.  ::biggrin::

----------


## Hidden

27.01.2010Alternate Dimensions (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the bike cage at my school, and some guy was stealing coins from my brother's backpack.  I told him that, and that he should give the coins to me, and he did.  I had no plans to return the money to my brother.  That being done, I decided to go back home, but to do so I had to go through a cave.  The dream switched to two dimensions in an overhead view with gameboy advance quality graphics.  I kept accidentally walking through doors and getting lost, and I ended up in a room with a girl wearing a blue outfit.  In two dimensions she had a hat, but I don't remember whether she had one when the dream switched back to three dimensions.

The girl said that her name was either "3 Water" or "Water 3," I don't remember which.  Or maybe it was Water 2.  She was wearing sunglasses with very blue lenses that were semi-transparent.  If she touched the cave walls, glowing blue points would appear.  There were a total of seven elements in my dream, and they were numbered.  Both number two and number three were water, and the girl I was with was water.  I wasn't sure exactly what the difference between the two was, but I decided that element 3 was a slightly darker blue than element 2.  I knew that the girl was element 3, but I wasn't sure if she called herself 3 Water because she's the third element, which is water, or Water 2 because she's the second water element.

To get through the cave, we had to go through all of the elements in order, which meant exploring the cave and finding the other six people who represented each of the other elements.  The adults thought we were crazy, however, so we had to search for them in secret.
-----
They always sound longer and more complicated when I go over them a second time and type them up.

Edit: Wow Mario, you're fast.

----------


## XeL

> 26.01.2010Magical Socks (Non-lucid)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I joined a website about cats, but it was actually a series of several websites.  They all looked like they were made using Freewebs.  My friend (who hasn't roleplayed cats for quite awhile) was a member of said website.  However, my mom swiped the computer from me, so I had to go do something else.  In "real life" (in other words, the dream) wearing certain socks would give you certain powers.  My friend gave me several new pairs of socks.  I don't remember what all of the power associated with them were, but one of them gave me super speed and the other let me jump really high.  Not that I actually got to use either of them.  For some reason I was having trouble keeping track of the socks long enough to put them on.  Shoes could also have powers, but mine didn't.
> 
> This whole time we'd been living on a space ship.  One of our moms (a made up dream mom) was going to get fired from her job.  Because of that, she had to fill out a survey, but she couldn't because of some disorder she had.  We were in a sort of dining hall.  There were higher floors around the edges of the room (like balconies, but more floor-like) and then a lower part in the middle where there were a bunch of tables.  It was pretty crowded.  My friend and I went over to the table where the mom mentioned earlier was eating.  We were being chased by a group of guys.  Luckily, someone else was there and stopped them before they could attack us.  At first we cheered for him, but then we decided to run away again before he went away and the group of guys came back to get their revenge on us.
> 
> We ran outside onto a blacktop.  A few of my other friends had joined us by that point, so our group had a total of five people.  The group of guys came after us, and at first we ran away.  Then I realized that we had five people, while they only had three, and I convinced my friends to turn around and charge at them with me.  They backed off a bit, then tried to fight back.  For some reason, I was wearing ice skates without the guards.  On concrete.  At first I was concerned because it would ruin my blades, but then I realized that I could use them as weapons, so I kicked the people we were fighting.
> ...



Haha, this is hilarious.  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

I wish my dreams were intense like this one.

----------


## Maria92

> Edit: Wow Mario, you're fast.



Yes, yes I am.  ::biggrin:: 

You have cool dreams. I enjoy reading them.  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

28.01.2010Pirate Battles (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my elementary school's parking lot, but it was flooded, so I went on a boat.  My friends (all DC's with no RL counterpart) and I were pirates, so we set out to hunt down the enemy ships and attack them.  We defeated the first ship we attacked, but we knew the people on the second ship.  I was friends with them as well, and I think they thought I was going to join their pirate... group?  I'm not sure what they're called.  In any case, that didn't stop us from attacking them as well.  However, they had a lot of crew members, so we lost.  After all of my friends had been killed (in the sense of being killed in a video game, since it wasn't gory or anything and they would be revived later) I tried to run away, but they attacked me as I ran.

Just as I was running away, Soul Stealer (a character in Heroes of Newerth) came back to his ship.  However, I died before he could attack me.  He was a surprised that I was fighting his crew, since he'd thought I was planning on joining them.  When I came back to life (back at my elementary school), I wondered whether I should have joined them.  I liked both groups.

I think I lived in a treehouse, and one of my friend's uncles specialized in hanging off of cliffs.  She came over to ask if my dad wanted to go with them.  In the tree house, a robot/creature was cooking for us.  Some random guy walked in and said that he didn't like what it was making, so the creature got offended.  However, random guy #2 came in and said that he loved it, so the creature was happy.  What it was making looked sort of like sticky pudding.  Or mashed up cheese.

I talked with random guy #2 while sitting on a couch.  It was a bit hard to keep the conversation going, but it wasn't exactly awkward.  I changed the subject back to one thing a lot, but I don't remember what that subject was.

----------


## Hidden

> Yes, yes I am. 
> 
> You have cool dreams. I enjoy reading them.



I'm a bit surprised that I've been having so many awesome dreams lately.  I don't recall having so much magic and fighting in my other ones. =)

 :SleepMeditate2:  Wow, new smiley!





> Haha, this is hilarious. 
> 
> I wish my dreams were intense like this one.



I'm also rather fond of that dream.  :smiley:   Oh, and I had my first dream about HoN last night (see above).  Aren't you proud?? xP  Soulstealer always seems to kill me...

----------


## Maria92

I think the pirate groups are called crews, yeah...in fact, I'm almost sure of it.  :smiley: 

Isn't dying cool? I haven't done the whole come-back-to-life bit yet, but it sounds like fun.  ::D: 

EDIT: dang, this time, you sniped me! Skills.  ::D:  I dig that you're on a cool dream binge, too. Those are the best.  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

Well, I replied to your guys' comments right after posting the dream.  It would be a bit scary if you'd beat me to it...  Although entirely possible.

Dying in that dream actually wasn't that eventful.  I've had much better ones in the past.  Well, maybe not better, but they left much more of an impression for sure.  If you've ever played HoN (or a similar game), dying in this particular dream felt exactly like that.  My reaction was just "bummer," not "holy crap I just died!"  But yeah, dying is pretty awesome.  I love seeing how people who think that if you die in a dream you die in real life react when I tell them that I've died in dreams before.

----------


## Hidden

Ah, thanks.  I forgot about that.

----------


## Hidden

Forgot to bump again. =/  I really should update this.

----------


## Samael

You really should.  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Indeed you should.

----------


## Hidden

Sorry, I'm a lazy child, and I think I've lost my addiction to DreamViews...

----------

